# LGB 2-6-0 Mogul Snow Plow Installation



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi everyone! I am new to your forum,but have owned G Scale trains since 2004. My first G Scale train was the Lionel Gold Rush set from 1987. I bought it used on Ebay right before Christmas of 2004 for $50.00 as complete, running set. I now own 11 G Scale locos and some 30 mixed freight and passenger cars from several manufacturers. They include Bachmann,Lionel, LGB, Kalamazoo, Delton, USA trains, Aristocraft, and Hartland Locomotive Works. Road names include : South Pacific Coast, Virginia Truckee, Denver & Rio Grande, Denver & Rio Grande Western, Santa Fe, and Pennsylvania. I have recently purchased my first LGB locomotive, a 2-6-0 unlettered Mogul 23191. This loco does not have factory sound, but is DCC ready. I have 2 questions: LGB has a sound unit for this loco that is called American Steam. I found it for the price of $178.95,includung shipping. Is this a good deal, and is this unit worth the expense? Next question: I want to install a snow plow blade on the front of the pilot. I already bought the plow blade ( $31.95, shipping included,on a website). This will replace the cow catcher, but the cow catcher is one molded piece and does not detach from part of the pilot that holds the front stanchions for the smoke box. I have researched this installation by locating LGB moguls with the snow plow blades installed, and there are obviously different parts used for the factory installed snow plow blade than used for the normal pilot. As you can see in the attached photos, the normal front of these locos is ,of course, square. The one with the snow plow has tapered ends ,and no front (brake?) bar. I searched online for the proper parts and came up empty. A call to the San Diego office for LGB (as listed on the paperwork and online) was answered by a different company, so no help there. My research has shown that the snow plow blades on these locos is attached to the front bogie, and there is a mounting hole on my new loco for it. The problem is the lack of the proper factory parts to mount the blade on. Does anybody have a solution for this issue ? Or should I just resell the plow blade on Ebay and forget about it?
Any advice that you could offer me will be greatly appreciated!
Thank you in advance!
Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB snow plow mounts on the pilot truck, not on the main chassis. You have to remove the cowcatcher and replace the bracket. look at 25192-1.pdf 



https://www.trainli.com/LGB-PDF/LGB Engines/25192-1.pdf


Unfortunately there were 2 different pilot trucks and one would not allow the mounting of a plow, usually the oldest 3 wire motor block versions.

For $180 (MX699LS) you can get a Digital decoder that does everything, not just sound. Zimo has a 10 watt audio decoder (into 4 ohm speaker) that controls all lights, smoke unit, motor and reads the motor back emf for more realistic operations.


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi. Thank you for the reply and link to the parts manual. The part is #159. Any idea where I might find one? I've been researching the net without any luck. And Ebay doesn't have one either.Thank you!
Andrew


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> For $180 (MX699LS) you can get a Digital decoder that does everything, not just sound.


I think that means it is not a bad deal. My understanding is that the onboard electronics for such a loco will cost $150-200.





> The part is #159. Any idea where I might find one?


I think there was a hint in the PDF link - Train-Li. It's the usual source for LGB parts, as they have connections back to Germany. Send them an email.


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

The plow arrived today. This thing is bigger than I anticipated. Maybe I can find a way to fir it to one of my Bachmann Anniversary Edition 4-6-0's. I emailed a company called Train-Li about the part today. I'm hoping the people at Train-Li can find and provide the needed parts. We'll see!
THanks for the tip, Pete!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The part 159 is not presently available as Marklin has not posted the snow plow mogul parts list. This part number will be a new Marklin number, not the 159 shown in the original LGB doc.


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

Sounds like Ebay may be my only hope.Unless I decide to try a little surgery ooon the cow catcher assembly. The front bogie has a place for a screw to go,so perhaps it'll work. I'm still waiting for FedEx to deliver the loco.
Thanks ,Dan!


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Isn't #159 merely a cap for the porch? The plow only mounts on to the pilot truck, right Dan? And #159 looks like something that could easily be scratch built IMO.


Michael


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

Train arrived today. Works perfectly. Removed bottom plate and lubricated it. Tested snow plow on front bogie. Perfect fit. Now need to either purchase or make necessary part to mount the snow plow on the front. Any suggestions? I've thought about buying a resin casting kit and trying to make it. But I don't have a form to make the initial mold. Or maybe I could find a piece of wood and cut the part?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I made a plow once from sections cut from a plastic cup. It was a bit of a bugger to glue, as the cup was made from a slippery plastic which was resistant to sticking to pretty much anything. But pre-made, pre-bent curves! Otherwise, how are your soldering skills?

Later,

K


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

A little shaky, but I generally get the job done right. All I need to mount the plow is the piece for the front of the porch where the stanchions are set. At least the cow catcher comes off on the Bachmann 4-6-0! The LGB is on molded piece. Unfortunately. Why do you ask?
Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Best bet for part 159 is to have someone copy one with a printer.
I doubt thaqt you will find one on Ebay at a good price, non-existant parts go for big $$$$. 



Note that the 159 part may have the molded parts for the chains which only the plow versions had.


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

I couldn't find the proper part anywhere and never heard back from Train-Li. So, I went and fabricated the part myself! It's made from hardwood. It's a little lopsided, but it works fine ! Now, I just have to mount the chains and I believe that these parts may work:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ozark-mini...h=item4b5e3ae1da:g:FMUAAOSwRbJb8yhB:rk:8:pf:0


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB installed the plow on the front truck, not on the engine body. Better for curves.
Mounting to the frame can cause overhang issues on curves.


----------

